# Getting off Lexapro



## MDN (Mar 14, 2003)

Hey everyoneI posted this on the IBS forum as well, but wanted advice over here too







Has anyone had success getting off Lexapro or any other SSRI? How long would you give yourself until you might have to go back on again? My doctor said within 2-3weeks after the taper I would know if I need to go back on for the IBS/anxiety.I really think that the Questran (1/2scoop in the AM 1/2scoop in the PM) is resposible for almost all of my symptom relief.I am also getting sick of the weight gain from the Lexapro...I used to be a competitive bodybuilder, but even though I do not compete anymore it still drives me nuts not being able to stay in good shape without REALLY watching my diet grrr







Would love to hear everyones advice/experience with comming off SSRI's.ps- the weight problem is the ONLY thing I do not enjoy about Lexapro..elsewise it has been great..no sexual probs, no tiredness, etc...but I LOVE to eat







and I still follow my same bodybuilding routine..its just so hard to get the fat off.


----------



## ishigawa (Jun 26, 2004)

I am currently trying to go off of Lexapro myself too. I'm about to end the 2nd week of the taper, and have 2 more weeks to go. So far it's a bit touch and go. I've had some problems the last couple of days, although nothing major.I'm hoping to get off of it because of sexual disfunction and for profuse sweating mostly. I've also went from being about 165 pounds to almost 220 now, in the last 3 years. I don't know how much the Lexapro had to do with that, because I quit smoking right before all this started. In fact the doctor told me that the stress of quitting smoking probably contributed to my getting IBS.Hope everything goes well with your getting off it.BT


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

What is Lexapro? Is it an anti-deppressant? How does it help with D?


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

My doc precribed lexapro for my headaches and fatigue. I just went on a trip and forgot to take it for a week, the only thing that happened was after five days my headaches came back.


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

hey - i posted on the d board - i just went off lexapro and i feel pretty dang good!i looked up some side effects and decided it just was not for me. i was on 10 mg then i went down to 5 mg, and now i'm about 3 days clean - well, at least not taking the med. i really feel so clear headed and my d is so much less. good luck! oh - check with your doctor first!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

http://www.lexaprodeals.com/side_effects.html there's the site i found the side effects on - but you can also ask the pharmacist.


----------

